# Need information on De Bernardi Frame



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought a De Bernardi Thron road bike with Shimano 105 components and should be expecting it to come sometime next week.

After hours and hours of searching, I still cannot find a lot of information about the company or the frame itself.

Attached is the picture of the frame I bought. I can only tell that the tubing is Columbus Thron, which is essentially the base model of the Columbus line.

Can anyone tell me more about the company or the frame? Such as rear spacing, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

it's a genuine made in italy 
they were imported by the yellow jersey bike shop in madison, wi

http://www.yellowjersey.org/debpist.html


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice. Sorry I don't have any info for you but My buddy's shop sold them for many years and the steel frames were very nice and a great bargain. De Bernardi ended up sponsering an elite team in this area with aluminum frames. The aluminum frames cracked often. I knew a couple guys who raced these same steel frames and then upgraded to aluminum just to go back and ride the steel frame later.
Where did you get it?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

All the signs are there to indicate a pretty recent generation bike--double WB bosses, rear Der. stop below rear stay, the "V" rear brake bridge for allen bolt, even the now-standard brake cable routing on the top tube--so it would be a miracle if it weren't 130mm rear spacing.

Have you looked at Classic Rendezvous or Sheldon Brown's site?

Review on RBR here

From an old catalog:
"Guido DeBernardi comes from the old school of framebuilding when a frameset was meant to last years and deliver performance and reliability. DeBernardi's early formative years were spent at the Legnano factory, located between the industrial cities of Milan and Turin. There he was involved in the custom work for Legnano's sponsored professional teams. Since the late 70's, Guido DeBernardi has had his own frame shop. DeBernardi framesets deliver a most exciting value and performance to the racing scene."


----------



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! 

I figured it was a recent frame (mid/late-90s). 

Is this frame comparable to the more expensive Italian frames? (Ciocc, Pinarello, Colnago, etc.) I wouldn't think so because of the lower price/tubing. But I guess an Italian frame is an Italian frame!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got one of their SLX frames. It's a nice ride- I would say a far better ride than my old colnago super.

It may not be as valued by collectors, but it's a very nice frame. well detailed, comfortable.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

scoobydrew said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> I figured it was a recent frame (mid/late-90s).
> 
> Is this frame comparable to the more expensive Italian frames? (Ciocc, Pinarello, Colnago, etc.) I wouldn't think so because of the lower price/tubing. But I guess an Italian frame is an Italian frame!


In my opinion it is comparable. A very cool frame. It looks brand new. I would love to get my hands on one of these NOS in my size because I have a complete Dura-Ace group sitting here. The frame is super cool IMO because it's not a Colnago or Pinarello. It's a blue collar work hoarse with Columbus tubes lugged with a nice paint job. :thumbsup: 
*You never told us where you got it though.* I want one! What size is it? It makes me mad that steel frames are so hard to get these days.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Reparto Corse*



Voodoochile said:


> In my opinion it is comparable. A very cool frame. It looks brand new. I would love to get my hands on one of these NOS in my size because I have a complete Dura-Ace group sitting here. The frame is super cool IMO because it's not a Colnago or Pinarello. It's a blue collar work hoarse with Columbus tubes lugged with a nice paint job. :thumbsup:
> *You never told us where you got it though.* I want one! What size is it? It makes me mad that steel frames are so hard to get these days.


Hey Vdoo, check out Reparto Corse's selection, not bad for a brand new Columbus Zonal with a carbon fork and steel steerer...$799.00, brand new..


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

scoobydrew said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> I figured it was a recent frame (mid/late-90s).
> 
> Is this frame comparable to the more expensive Italian frames? (Ciocc, Pinarello, Colnago, etc.) I wouldn't think so because of the lower price/tubing. But I guess an Italian frame is an Italian frame!


Absolutely it is comparable in terms of build quality, durability, and ride. In the mid-90's I rode a Concorde (built by ciocc), a guy in our group had a bottechia, another had a pinarello, one had a sweet LeMond TVT TSX, one had a Bianchi reparto corse, and one had a DeBernardi. The DeBernardi fit right in.


----------



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

Voodoochile said:


> In my opinion it is comparable. A very cool frame. It looks brand new. I would love to get my hands on one of these NOS in my size because I have a complete Dura-Ace group sitting here. The frame is super cool IMO because it's not a Colnago or Pinarello. It's a blue collar work hoarse with Columbus tubes lugged with a nice paint job. :thumbsup:
> *You never told us where you got it though.* I want one! What size is it? It makes me mad that steel frames are so hard to get these days.


First, thanks for all the info folks! 

Second, I got this bike/frame complete on eBay with a Shimano 105 group for a pretty good price. 

The photo that I've attached on the first post came from this site:

http://www.smartcycles.com/frame_closeouts_list.htm


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It might be a little heavy if you plan to race on it, but for anything else, it will be just fine. Is the 105 group 10 speed??


----------

